# trouble opening the fuel cover



## luvMaxima (Jul 30, 2006)

hello people,

I have a 2001 Maxima SE bought new and has about 47k miles on it. Everything was fine until last week when I realized I can't open the fuel cover (not the fuel cap) any more  . When I unlock the fuel cover, I can hear a lock being released but the little fuel cover itself won't pop out like it used to. I don't want to force open the cover so I thought I would seek the experts opinion and posting here for your help. 

Please let me know what options I have here and if I have to get the cover replaced (if that's possible) then what would the approximate charges be etc.

Thanks for your help and time
Joe


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

on most newer cars, there's a release inside the trunk somewhere as well. little cable with a handle on it. check and see if the max has one. I would think it does since it's otherwise completely electric.. it's gotta have a mechanical backup somewhere.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also try having someone try to pry the door open when you press the release button.

Matt's suggest should work though (hopefully).

Sounds like the solenoid isn't releasing completely though.


----------



## luvMaxima (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Matt93SE and Jeff for responding. Me being the ignorant, called up a nissan dealer after I read Matt's reply and was told Maxima (at least my model) doesn't have a mech. back up, so I drew a blank there. I am sorta doing what Jeff suggested - every time I go to the gas station, drawing these weird looks from others getting gas (, I have one person pressing the release from inside the car, while I pry the cover out. Don't like this approach but ...

Thanks
Joe


----------

